# DNA testing



## arthurs55 (Jun 21, 2017)

just wondering how accurate are these DNA tests? I'm trying to find exactly what breed my pups are but don't really have papers for them.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum arthurs55! Glad you asked before spending the $'s. They are not reliable at all. They have a tendency to be very vague and also very inaccurate. Save your money for some treats and toys or a new collar for those good looking dogs of yours.

What are their names?

Joe


----------



## arthurs55 (Jun 21, 2017)

jttar said:


> Welcome to the forum arthurs55! Glad you asked before spending the $'s. They are not reliable at all. They have a tendency to be very vague and also very inaccurate. Save your money for some treats and toys or a new collar for those good looking dogs of yours.
> 
> What are their names?
> 
> Joe


Yeah I kind of figured lol. Thank you very much. 
The bigger one is Kodak. He was a gift from my uncle and is a huge baby. I was told by a local breeder that he's an APBT.
The smaller one is Luna. She's extremely playful and can be mischievous at times lol. I bought her at a farmers market and was told she is a staffy. 
But whatever their exact breed is, it doesn't really matter to me. They're both really amazing pups. I just wanted to know out of curiosity lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Great attitude arthurs55. I feel the same way about my two. I rescued them so I have no idea what breed they are mixed with but couldn't love them more. Thanks for giving us their names. 

Joe


----------



## Gone_postal (Jul 14, 2017)

Great looking pups. How old are they?


----------

